# MIG-29 FULCRUM



## Ron Handgraaf (Jul 14, 2007)

So you always wanted to fly a MIG-29, but you couldn't read the Russian manual? 
Here is an English translation of the first chapter.
Description and operation. 
157 pages full of technical information and great illustrations.

Regards

Ron

MIG-29 FULCRUM


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 14, 2007)

Very Cool Ron, many thanks!!!!


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Jul 17, 2007)

Brilliant.....thanx for that !!


----------

